# New Schecter 8 string!



## DarklyDreaming (Jan 3, 2009)

hey guys check this out.

Schecter Hellraiser C-8 8 String Guitar


that looks pretty sweet!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 3, 2009)

Even though it's been out for awhile, those pics are new and only furthers my GAS for it


----------



## renzoip (Jan 3, 2009)

+1, I want one!!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 3, 2009)

What's up with that springy looking thing under the high B string on the 808 in the bridge???


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 3, 2009)

I wish they could've been a bit more adventurous with thet thing though. A whole new model or something. 

What is fit about it though is that its only $899 which is just &#163;620 over here, which is hella cheap and makes it cheaper than the ESPs and RG2228 I believe.

Finally an 8 stringer that is within my price range  Aaaand its a hardtail.

Think this might be an RG2228 killer guys


----------



## Martin_777 (Jan 3, 2009)

Old news, sorry. But those pics are great indeed.

Too bad. It's gonna be 26.5&#8221; scale.


----------



## Elysian (Jan 3, 2009)

another 8 string model that doesn't appear to widen the gap between the lower horn and the fretboard... do these companies even care for who might play them, or do they just figure they'll only play on the low F# below the 12th fret?


----------



## Elysian (Jan 3, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> What's up with that springy looking thing under the high B string on the 808 in the bridge???



maybe something magnetic thats stuck to the pickup?

edit: the low string saddle is quite interesting though, didn't know hipshot was making short saddles for the low string, the 8 string bridge i shipped to germany recently sure didn't have one.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 3, 2009)

this is going to destroy every production 2228 out there.


----------



## Elysian (Jan 3, 2009)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> this is going to destroy every production 2228 out there.



looks like it, string through body and a set neck is definitely a desireable thing.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 3, 2009)

Elysian said:


> looks like it, string through body and a set neck is definitely a desireable thing.



Plus the price tag is almost half what an Ibby RG2228 is.

And I suppose that magnetic thing would be possible but you'd figure they would've noticed that


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 3, 2009)

not to mention that i vastly prefer mahogany over basswood.


edit: schecter GAS? me? really?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm a little bit concerned because of the fat schecter neck...
I don't know...8 strings...wide neck...fat neck...might have problems with playability 
But let's wait until this beauty is out!
I hope there's a black version, too


----------



## Anthony (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm sold!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 3, 2009)

Anyone know if it will be available in any other colours? Knowing Schecter probably not, but just checking.


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 3, 2009)

To me its basically a cheaper version of the Stef 8 string sig which apart from the finish is a good thing plus I really like the Hipshot bridge it has and would love to see some 7's with it.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 3, 2009)

Doesn't that knob look like its very very close to the high E string or is it just me? Like it could possibly get in the way?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 3, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Anyone know if it will be available in any other colours? Knowing Schecter probably not, but just checking.



Maybe white + black, but IDK. I'd just like one without all the damn binding  wonder how much it'd cost to get it stripped, repainted white with black binding, then put a Kahler on it


----------



## Anthony (Jan 3, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Anyone know if it will be available in any other colours? Knowing Schecter probably not, but just checking.


What are you talking about? Hellraisers were always available in both Black and Black Cherry.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 3, 2009)

Anthony said:


> What are you talking about? Hellraisers were always available in both Black and Black Cherry.



Yeah Schecter rarely go past 2 colours though. And thats if you're lucky. But if its available in black, white and red then I suppose thats enough lol



Apex1rg7x said:


> Doesn't that knob look like its very very close to the high E string or is it just me? Like it could possibly get in the way?



Yeah actually they could've moved that all a bit closer to the bridge. Saying that, I'm going to be mostly chugging away at that F so it wouldn't bother me so much.


----------



## Se7enMeister (Jan 3, 2009)

best pics of it i have seen so far, why is this not in ERG forum?


----------



## FYP666 (Jan 3, 2009)

Holy mother of all that's sex... THAT'S FREAKIN' HOT!


----------



## gaunten (Jan 3, 2009)

do wonder if a lefty will see the day... (as if I don't have enough 8 strings...)


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 3, 2009)

man, out of all the production 8s, that HAS to be the best looking yet, hands down


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 3, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> man, out of all the production 8s, that HAS to be the best looking yet, hands down



Only because it is Black 

But I agree. even though it is 26.5" still looks damn good and I want it


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 3, 2009)

Did you mean only because it's NOT black?


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 3, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Did you mean only because it's NOT black?



Yes. my stupid computer is running like it was built in 95 now. I need to get it upgraded or throw the damn thng out the window and get a Mac


----------



## GTR0B (Jan 3, 2009)

If they do release that in white, can't say my wallet will be happy at all but I'll have to pick that puppy up.


----------



## MattMorose (Jan 3, 2009)

Well.... Looks like I know what 8 string I'm getting.


----------



## Benzesp (Jan 3, 2009)

I was expecting this to happen given that Shecters and LTD's are made by the same company in Korea.I just dont like that hipshot bridge, looks out of place.... Id rather have the fixed double-locking bridge like on the RG8, its way more elegant.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm probably the only one, but these aren't very exciting to me. They basically took the C-7 Hellraiser and crammed another string on there. I agree with Elysian about the lower horn not being moved. The volume control looks way too close to the pickup in my opinion. I would always be rolling it back and forth while picking. Also, I think mahogany would be too dark for the 8-th string.

Maybe it's because I am sour on Shecters (never played one I liked, including the Loomis I briefly owned), but it just seems like Schecter didn't put much thought into making this. They just wanted to jump on the 8 string bandwagon as fast as possible.

Of course this is just my opinion. Schecter will probably sell a buttload of these and make me look like an idiot.


----------



## Dyingsea (Jan 3, 2009)

26.5" scale? c'mon. I think they just wanted to throw together an 8 string with their current production process instead of actually designing an 8 string.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 3, 2009)

Does anybody know if its better than the Ibanez 8 String rg2228?


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 3, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Does anybody know if its better than the Ibanez 8 String rg2228?


 
"Better" is a very relative term. It's certainly different in a lot of specs. I'm too lazy to list them here, but they are easy to find.

The only thing I can tell you for certain is that the quality control at Ibanez's Japanese factory will be better than at Schecter's Korean one, at least as far as fretwork goes. But the Ibanez also costs a lot more.


----------



## romper_stomper (Jan 3, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Does anybody know if its better than the Ibanez 8 String rg2228?



The rg2228's build quality is and will be better than the schecter, I actually own a rg2228 (not just played one), I admit defeat without even playing one of these. I'll almost bet hands down that these are going to be a win for sure.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 4, 2009)

"Better" like someone stated is very relative. While a JEM maybe the best guitar for me, another may prefer a LP or a V. 

But I think the Ibanez will be better quality, but this will easily outsell it. Why? Because it's cheaper and it's a quality product that will play what you want it to. IMO I don't think the quality will be a huge difference (but there will be a difference!), because of Ibanez recently lackluster QC. *puts up flame shield*. 

Look at it this way. If you want to buy your first 8, and you're on somewhat of a budget, do you buy a $1.6k guitar or do you settle with the $900 one?


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jan 4, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> "Better" like someone stated is very relative. While a JEM maybe the best guitar for me, another may prefer a LP or a V.
> 
> But I think the Ibanez will be better quality, but this will easily outsell it. Why? Because it's cheaper and it's a quality product that will play what you want it to. IMO I don't think the quality will be a huge difference (but there will be a difference!), because of Ibanez recently lackluster QC. *puts up flame shield*.
> 
> Look at it this way. If you want to buy your first 8, and you're on somewhat of a budget, do you buy a $1.6k guitar or do you settle with the $900 one?


QFT. That 900 dollar pricetag just confirmed sales on my behalf. Every penny I obtain from this moment on is going towards that guitar


----------



## GazPots (Jan 4, 2009)

At 26.5 i'm putting it firmly in the "non rg2228 killer" pile. Even the RG2228 needs around 28 in my opinion. 


Still dont like those inlays either.


----------



## WannaBeGuitarPr (Jan 4, 2009)

i'll have this guitar. me wants it.


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 4, 2009)

Despite the fact that I think this is the better looking of all the 3 production 8s, I'd still pick an ibanez over this just because Schecters are way too unfamiliar to me. However, they will DEFINITELY own a certain part of the market, and people who are indifferent in their preferences will definitely gravitate towards this for its looks, _and_ its pricetag.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 4, 2009)

Hmmm... it's short scale (for an 8 string). You'd probably need a really fat ass string on the F# to maintain decent tension, but that brings the clarity down (NOT what you want on an F# string). For tuning up, this would be great though. The price slays.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 4, 2009)

If I had the money, I'd buy an Ibanez because the build quality is so much better and its a 27". However, I will most probably be getting the Schecter because it is cheaper and does everything I would need for the price. Not to mention it is far better looking.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 4, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> QFT. That 900 dollar pricetag just confirmed sales on my behalf. Every penny I obtain from this moment on is going towards that guitar



OFT? 

But the new pics made this thing 1000x better. Unless there's something I just HAVE to have at NAMM, then it looks like DCGL will be getting an order for me ASAP


----------



## Sponge (Jan 4, 2009)

I've owned plenty of guitars and had 7 string Ibanez, ESP, and Schecter models. Schecter guitars are the most underrated production guitars out there. They sound f-----g AWESOME. Hands down, this would be the 2888 killer. Ibanez guitars are great to play but the sound and tone is no match. The best sounding guitar I've had and still play every day is the Schecter 007 Blackjack. They just freakin' rock! 

And I wouldn't be surprised to see them offer it in lefty! (crosses fingers)


----------



## CC323 (Jan 4, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I wish they could've been a bit more adventurous with thet thing though. A whole new model or something.
> 
> What is fit about it though is that its only $899 which is just £620 over here, which is hella cheap and makes it cheaper than the ESPs and RG2228 I believe.
> 
> ...



Uhhh... Agile Interceptor?


----------



## Luuk (Jan 4, 2009)

The colour looks really nice, but I can't stop HATING those 'gothic cross' inlay thing


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 4, 2009)

CC323 said:


> Uhhh... Agile Interceptor?



What about them? I don't find Agiles all that attractive so I wouldn't buy one myself.

Don't flame me guys lol its just a preference.


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 4, 2009)

CC323 said:


> Uhhh... Agile Interceptor?



is there an 8 string version to the interceptor? because I'm having trouble finding them on agile's website. actually any 8 stringers at all on the website.


----------



## Trespass (Jan 4, 2009)

Scale Length, Scale Length, Scale Length!

That and Schecter is the only neck profile and string spacing I can't seem to adjust to (and I consider myself fairly versatile)

The problem is, the masses don't fully understand the difference regarding scale length difference; we are the enthusiasts. 

Even a "Coke Test" between RG2228, and the 25.5" FM408 (or whatever's 25.5), I would expect very few non-ERG enthusiasts to understand the REASON behind the difference in sound on the 8th string, unless informed thereof. (I'd expect them to blame pickups or wood type)


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 4, 2009)

Trespass said:


> Scale Length, Scale Length, Scale Length!
> 
> That and Schecter is the only neck profile and string spacing I can't seem to adjust to (and I consider myself fairly versatile)
> 
> ...



Still, I really don't think a half inch will make that big of a difference. The one and a half inch difference between the LTD and the Ibby, yeah, I can see there being a difference, but not a half inch. Maybe if you were into using bass strings for the low F#, but if you're just using a thick guitar string you should be good. 

Plus, it's only $900. Is the benefit of the .5 inch (making it sound a tiny bit better) worth almost twice that? And TBH, I think wood/pickups will make a lot more difference than a half inch. But I'd love to be proven wrong, I'm going off speculation and from when I played the LTD and the Ibby


----------



## Trespass (Jan 4, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Still, I really don't think a half inch will make that big of a difference. The one and a half inch difference between the LTD and the Ibby, yeah, I can see there being a difference, but not a half inch. Maybe if you were into using bass strings for the low F#, but if you're just using a thick guitar string you should be good.
> 
> Plus, it's only $900. Is the benefit of the .5 inch (making it sound a tiny bit better) worth almost twice that? And TBH, I think wood/pickups will make a lot more difference than a half inch. But I'd love to be proven wrong, I'm going off speculation and from when I played the LTD and the Ibby




Yes, I agree and disagree. .5", not much of a difference between the 2228 and the C-8. But! My stipulation is that 27" is not even enough, and every extra bit longer would help (and recognize 28.625"+ would be simply unmarketable on anything but a Meshuggah sig).


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 4, 2009)

Trespass said:


> Yes, I agree and disagree. .5", not much of a difference between the 2228 and the C-8. But! My stipulation is that 27" is not even enough, and every extra bit longer would help (*and recognize 28.625"+ would be simply unmarketable on anything but a Meshuggah sig*).



Funny you should say that.  the Agile 8 strings are that length


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 4, 2009)

Trespass said:


> Yes, I agree and disagree. .5", not much of a difference between the 2228 and the C-8. But! My stipulation is that 27" is not even enough, and every extra bit longer would help (and recognize 28.625"+ would be simply unmarketable on anything but a Meshuggah sig).



True, the longer the better (I can def see your arugement with the LTD, it's WAY to short. I knew that the moment I picked it up, and I'd never even played a 7 string before that, let alone an 8 ). 

And I'd def buy a Meshuggah sig if it was a 30"  Only where could you get strings that long  'Cause I know atleast my 6 string sets only MAYBE could string a 27", and that just depends on the tuner location. I'm assuming 7 string sets are longer 

... We need to get something together to send to Ibby requesting a Meshuggah sig... One Iceman and one RG, please


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 4, 2009)

It'd be decent for a high A...


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 4, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> It'd be decent for a high A...



And a low F#.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 4, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> And a low F#.



How would you get a low A and F# on there at once 

That would be a weird tuning...


----------



## vansinn (Jan 4, 2009)

Who says all is about tuning low? 26.5" scale seems pretty handy for tuning in-between. On 'normal' axes, I so need to have at least 26 frets, so a 26.5" scale 8-stringer with Gerry's strings on the top looks pretty interesting.

I'd probably substitute the pot near the strings for a kill switch or something useful.
My biggest concerns are the high gloss neck finish (I have warm moist hands), maybe a bit too fat neck profile (if it's like on other Schecters, difficult to see on the pics, looks round'ish to me), and maybe all-mahogany may be a bit too dark for my styles. Wish it had and ebony board..

Piezo's on the bridge? would be very nice, wonder if it's available somehow; haven't checked..


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jan 4, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> OFT?
> 
> But the new pics made this thing 1000x better. Unless there's something I just HAVE to have at NAMM, then it looks like DCGL will be getting an order for me ASAP


*Q*uoted *F*or *T*ruth 

Anyways, the 26.5 scale wouldn't bother me a tad bit as long as it could intonate. Not to mention, a 26.5 scale might not eliminate the possibility of tuning up a step or so for those of us who want to, or maybe even 2 steps up, I know I'll prolly tune mine up a whole step (I couldn't see me using a F# for chugging, but a G# is a whole different story.) It's not all about low end, you've got to remember that


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 4, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> *Q*uoted *F*or *T*ruth
> 
> Anyways, the 26.5 scale wouldn't bother me a tad bit as long as it could intonate. Not to mention, a 26.5 scale might not eliminate the possibility of tuning up a step or so for those of us who want to, or maybe even 2 steps up, I know I'll prolly tune mine up a whole step (I couldn't see me using a F# for chugging, but a G# is a whole different story.) It's not all about low end, you've got to remember that



Ah, I'm not really up to speed on the whole "abbrvt evrthng" fad . I type and text full and complete English (or try ).

And tuning up would definately be interesting!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 4, 2009)

One of my 7s is tuned to C standard with an extra high F. This guitar would be perfect for adding a low G to that. Hmmm.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 4, 2009)

hoping this leads to a blackjack 8 (I hate those damn cross inlays)


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 4, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> hoping this leads to a blackjack 8 (I hate those damn cross inlays)



I hope this leads to an 8 string V


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 4, 2009)

haha that too, the more the merrier I say.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 5, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> I hope this leads to an 8 string V



That might be harder to do then just a Superstrat 8 string. But it would be badass if they did bring out an 8 string V


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 5, 2009)

Sponge said:


> I've owned plenty of guitars and had 7 string Ibanez, ESP, and Schecter models. Schecter guitars are the most underrated production guitars out there. They sound f-----g AWESOME. Hands down, this would be the 2888 killer. Ibanez guitars are great to play but the sound and tone is no match. The best sounding guitar I've had and still play every day is the Schecter 007 Blackjack. They just freakin' rock!
> 
> And I wouldn't be surprised to see them offer it in lefty! (crosses fingers)



How are Schecters underrated? They sell a shit ton and everyone seems to be in love with them. It was a smart move for them to copy ESP's LTD line. They became a sought after mid-priced instrument, not by improving quality, but by using third party "name brand" hardware.


To be completely honest, Schecter is probably over-rated, but that's just my opinion.

Also, I see that you actually own a Halo. We know you can't be trusted now! jk


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 5, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> That might be harder to do then just a Superstrat 8 string. But it would be badass if they did bring out an 8 string V



It would be epic, but as long as its not the dodgy unsymmetrical V they have at the moment. Loomis' custom V 7 looks better.


----------



## foreverburn (Jan 5, 2009)

If they make this in a lefty I will likely buy one as my first 8. I am in school (working towards network engineer degree) and cannot afford to throw $3000 at The Illustrated Luthier right now. I will eventually get an 8 from him, but it looks like the Hellraiser C8 is going to be my first 8 if they in fact put it out in lefty. That would be a smart move on their part too because neither Ibanez nor ESP (to my knowledge) have lefty 8s.

The fact that it is 26.5 doesn't really bother me. Mahogany I think is a great choice of wood for an 8 simply because it resonates lows SO WELL. I do however think that if you are going to use mahogany for the body wood that it is a MUST to put a maple top on it to give it a nice natural top end. I owned an EPI LP back in the day, which was mahogany w/flame maple top and when I put a JB in the bridge that guitar completely changed in tone. I've never owned a guitar that sounded so good since.

The guitar I've been playing for the last couple of years is a Schecter Omen 7. It is not the greatest guitar in the world by any means but I've really had no problems with it. I just replaced the stock pickup with a DiMarzio Blaze Custom and it sounds great. I was going to get a 007 elite, but you can't find them anymore. I've been looking for one with no luck, and now that I have been interested in getting an 8 for the last few months, I've decided that I'm not going to buy another 7.

I also had a buddy unload a dean avalanche 7 on me because he didn't know anyone else that was a lefty. That guitar is pretty much garbage though. I'll probably be getting rid of both my 7s when I get my hands on an 8.

I haven't owned a nice guitar since I sold my LP about 4 years ago, and I decided that my next guitar is going to be a fairly nice one. The Hellraiser c8 looks like it is a decent choice for my first 8, and should hold me over until I'm ready to order my Illustrated.

So yeah I hope they offer it in a lefty.


----------



## Hypothermia (Jan 7, 2009)

They fucking HAVE TO do it in Lefty mode.

God damn. I NEED ONE OF THOSE


----------



## 6o66er (Jan 7, 2009)

Seems like a nice setup just looking at the specs. I loved my HR7...it was probably the one 7 I enjoyed playing the most. Had to sell it  The price is even nice on this one! lol


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 7, 2009)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Doesn't that knob look like its very very close to the high E string or is it just me? Like it could possibly get in the way?



I think that it would help out folks who tend to do lots of volume swells for their music. It didn't look all that different than a "fender" strat as far as the distance away from the highest pitched string. 

My introduction to the 7-string world came via a very used A-7. Hope that another one of these pops up on ebay. 

I have to agree, I'm a little concerned with the shorter scale length giving this thing a floppy low 'B' and "F#."


----------



## dsm3sx (Jan 8, 2009)

This is a great maneuver on Schecters part. 

It has all of the following features that will make it a very marketable guitar for not only us here or other enthusiasts, but to the masses as well.

1) Great tone wood...mahogany. Not everyone's favorite pick, but a lot more resonant than basswood. Plus it has a Quilted Maple cap! This will add some of the brightness lost in the mahogany.

2) Good pickups for the public stand point. I know they are not Bareknuckles or Lundgrens. But still a worthy contender and still keeps cost down. And the 808's seem to have something more too them than the 707's had.... a bit more character.

3)It has a Set neck. This is a preference for a lot,... but a good middle of the road approach from bolt-on to neck through

4) It is pure eye candy... Black chrome hardware, Quilted maple cap, Binding on the body, neck and, headstock! , Abalone Inlays, and a nice translucent red finish (for the moment). 

5) 26.5" Scale length. Again a very good middle of the road approach. Longer than ESP's LTD FM-408 (which the low F sounded just too muddy for my ears), And is only 0.5" shorter than the Ibby 2228 or ESP SC-608b (which the majority of the "public" gets put off by the long scale) _*Now*_ enthusiasts as we are would like too see something in 27.5" - 30" scale for our 8 strings, but schecter didn't make for us @ SS.org, they made it the world and what would sell to the average Joe.

6) PRICE PRICE PRICE!!!
they pretty much decimated Ibby and ESP on their prices and that WILL put them ahead of the game in terms of success with the model or the 8 string guitar introduction to the world. That is what a production guitar Co. is about....$$$$



just had too add my 2 cents...


----------



## Groff (Jan 8, 2009)

dsm3sx said:


> This is a great maneuver on Schecters part.
> 
> It has all of the following features that will make it a very marketable guitar for not only us here or other enthusiasts, but to the masses as well.
> 
> ...





I think Schecter hit the nail on the head. For one, it's not exclusivly BLACK, similar hardware as the rest, but boasts a better price, look, and overall badassness.

I do think they could have made it a 27" (seeing as sixers are 25.5, 7's are 26.5", making the 8's .5 or 1" longer might have made sense). But you're still getting a baritone no less. That extra inch does make a difference on a 7, but honestly can't speak for an 8 since I don't have one yet.

But I think Schecter has a winner here, well... As much of a winner as one can get with an 8 string anyway.


----------



## sepherus (Jan 8, 2009)

I just got an amazing email from DCGL. Looks like i will have to start diverting funds ASAP. 



Jason from DCGL said:


> The 1st shipment of the HR C-8 will be here next week
> 
> I will check the scale when they arrive
> 
> ...


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 8, 2009)

sepherus said:


> I just got an amazing email from DCGL. Looks like i will have to start diverting funds ASAP.



Tempting. I wonder how good it is compared to an Intrepid.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 8, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Tempting. I wonder how good it is compared to an Intrepid.



My thoughts exactly. I haven't even played an 8 string yet, but am very intrigued... granted, the Schecter will cost more than the Intrepid, but I wonder if it has any clear advantages.


----------



## sepherus (Jan 8, 2009)

availibility seems to be the only clear advantage as of the moment over the Intrepid. I would love an Intrepid standard, but they aren't exactly easy to come by, and preorders sell out before I have the cash together. I know I'm not the only one with this problem.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 8, 2009)

Well let's put it this way - in terms of sound and playability, are the Intrepids better guitars than the Hellraiser C-7?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 8, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Well let's put it this way - in terms of sound and playability, are the Intrepids better guitars than the Hellraiser C-7?



Both are opinion based, really...


----------



## sepherus (Jan 8, 2009)

Not a clue honestly. I've only ever seen one Agile my entire career. It was a 6er EMG loaded ntb super strat deal. Sounded good.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 8, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> What's up with that springy looking thing under the high B string on the 808 in the bridge???



It's the cable for the 808, looks like it hasn't been installed correctly.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm sceptical, it looks great but mahogany and a short scale on an 8 string sounds like a recipe for mud to me.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 8, 2009)

I love how the no one ever says anything about the ibby's 27" scale but OH DEAR GOD the Schecter has .5" less to keep production costs down and it's a tragedy.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 8, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> I love how the no one ever says anything about the ibby's 27" scale but OH DEAR GOD the Schecter has .5" less to keep production costs down and it's a tragedy.



I know what you mean man.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 8, 2009)

Go back and read my post again.


----------



## dsm3sx (Jan 9, 2009)

s7eve said:


> I'm sceptical, it looks great but mahogany and a short scale on an 8 string sounds like a recipe for mud to me.


 
Well, yes and no....

Granted if these were passive pick-up's loaded in this hellraiser the body wood would make a huge difference in terms of tone and clarity.....But, they are not; they are actives. Nothing a little bit of EQ tweaking cannot clear up. Or even a 18v mod to the 808's... or both.

ESP and Ibby issue their 8's in a 27" scale.... only .05" longer. Maybe to a true audiophile this is "the world of difference in clarity".... but to the average person walking into a guitar store they would notice little to no difference in the scale. I think More of a purchase deal breaker than scale length is neck *profile.*

String tension in my eyes would be a bigger concern. With a shorter scale it would require the correct set of proper strings....Just see *Roter* he'll take care of that.


Not to totally disagree with you, I _prefer_ my ERG's 27" and up....for the reasons tension, and clarity. But, then again I have been playing seven's since early 90's and detuning them....(_finite point)_

But we as a ERG enthusiast group should embrace the fact one more mainstream co. is taking up the challenge of the 8 string market. Whether it is the guitar for "us " or not.


----------



## Elysian (Jan 9, 2009)

dsm3sx said:


> This is a great maneuver on Schecters part.
> 
> It has all of the following features that will make it a very marketable guitar for not only us here or other enthusiasts, but to the masses as well.
> 
> ...



i wouldn't assume the quilted maple cap is anything more than a super thin veneer unless proven otherwise.


----------



## dsm3sx (Jan 9, 2009)

Elysian said:


> i wouldn't assume the quilted maple cap is anything more than a super thin veneer unless proven otherwise.


 
The maple cap on my C1 NT Hellraiser had a fairly substantial maple cap. (around 1/4" in center, tapered off)

And all of the C7 Hellraiser's I have played seem to have the same construction...And the C8 hellraiser (based on asumption) "should have the same construction".... if it was different why would they group it into that moniker of the "Hellraiser" series?

But you could be right.... only seeing the Manufacturer's specs will conclude this.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 9, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I wish they could've been a bit more adventurous with thet thing though. A whole new model or something.
> 
> What is fit about it though is that its only $899 which is just £620 over here, which is hella cheap and makes it cheaper than the ESPs and RG2228 I believe.
> 
> ...



Don't get carried away just cause you have a US price, there is always the UK mark up to consider.


----------



## foreverburn (Jan 9, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> I love how the no one ever says anything about the ibby's 27" scale but OH DEAR GOD the Schecter has .5" less to keep production costs down and it's a tragedy.



Yes and even if they did make it a 27" scale people would have bitched about how they should have made it longer than the ibanez or esp. BLAH! There is no pleasing you people


----------



## El Caco (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll say it again, I'm sceptical (look that up if you don't know what it means) because of the combination of Mahogany and a relatively short scale for an 8 string, those two together could make it muddy. And since people keep bringing up the RG2228 I will mention that I am not really impressed by any of the clips I have heard, every other 8 I have heard sounds better IMO.


----------



## dsm3sx (Jan 9, 2009)

s7eve said:


> I'll say it again, I'm sceptical (look that up if you don't know what it means)


*skep&#8901;ti&#8901;cal*&#8194;

1.inclined to skepticism; having doubt: _a skeptical young woman. _


2.showing doubt: _a skeptical smile. _


_Who pissed in your Cheerios?_


All joking aside, I wasn't totally disagreeing with you.... I personally would not choose mahogany body and neck with a 26.5" scale for those reasons and risk of a mud sound.

Look at this way: It is just another option for people too choose from...

25.5" FM-408
26.5" C8 Hellraiser
27" RG 2228
28.625 Intrepid
Nothing bad about having choices


----------



## NDG (Jan 9, 2009)

*Main Entry:
scep·tic, scep·ti·cal, scep·ti·cism

chiefly British variant of skeptic , skeptical , skepticism
*


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 9, 2009)

dsm3sx said:


> Look at this way: It is just another option for people too choose from...
> 
> 25.5" FM-408
> 26.5" C8 Hellraiser
> ...



you forgot one 

27" SC-608B


----------



## Elysian (Jan 9, 2009)

dsm3sx said:


> The maple cap on my C1 NT Hellraiser had a fairly substantial maple cap. (around 1/4" in center, tapered off)
> 
> And all of the C7 Hellraiser's I have played seem to have the same construction...And the C8 hellraiser (based on asumption) "should have the same construction".... if it was different why would they group it into that moniker of the "Hellraiser" series?
> 
> But you could be right.... only seeing the Manufacturer's specs will conclude this.



1/4" will have a negligible, if not absolutely non-existant, effect on tone... 1/2" and thicker is where the maple will start effecting the tone...


----------



## El Caco (Jan 9, 2009)

dsm3sx said:


> _Who pissed in your Cheerios?_:



No one, I don't eat cheerios


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 9, 2009)

s7eve said:


> No one, I don't eat cheerios



 is it called Kangaroo-O's or something? 


j/k


----------



## sworth9411 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not a huge Schecter fan(have bashed them before with little to no remorse having owned several), and this guitar makes me excited....and the price is great for the specs.....I will be swapping those pups out though.....unless something comes out that absolutley buries it this is where my moneys at in the next few months...


----------



## Galius (Jan 14, 2009)

I just bought the last one from proguitarshop off eBay. The $899 included a hard case and shipping. I really had a hard on for an Agile Intrepid but just wanted a damn 8 string without the wait. If I Can get my hands on an Intrepid later on and like it better I may just sell the Schecter. I will post a review when I get the C-8 early next week!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 14, 2009)

Galius, thanks a bunch and please do post a review!


----------



## cyril v (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm pretty certain I'm going to sell off my 2008 Hellraiser-7 and get this 8 instead. I originally wanted this red one as opposed to the black finished Hellraiser anyways, it just happened that the black one just happened to be at a local Guitar Center.


----------



## JakeRI (Jan 14, 2009)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> this is going to destroy every production 2228 out there.



ive had the 6 and 7 version of this guitar, and i would go iby over it any day. granted, for the money, its great


----------



## Galius (Jan 14, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> Galius, thanks a bunch and please do post a review!


 No problem. I will be sure to take a coule xtra pics too. Hopefully I can figure out how to post everything correctly since im kinda new on the site. Im actually hoping to have it for band practice on tuesday to play it through my rig, and I usually have wed and thur off so im thinking if everything comes through I can have a review by either of those days.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 14, 2009)

Just get a photobucket, host your images there and cut and paste the address with the


----------



## Galius (Jan 14, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Just get a photobucket, host your images there and cut and paste the address with the tags.[/quote]
> Ok cool. I know how to do all that but for some reason I thought that there was some way you had to upload it to this site.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 14, 2009)

No all you are doing is embedding them with the


----------



## somn (Jan 15, 2009)

foreverburn said:


> Yes and even if they did make it a 27" scale people would have bitched about how they should have made it longer than the ibanez or esp. BLAH! There is no pleasing you people



i hate to agree but yeah i even have heard the argument you can pull of the same low end gush a low f has with a standerd tuned fender strat then agean  anyways i was told by dcgl and the proguitarshop only 50 c-8s were made


----------



## Galius (Jan 15, 2009)

somn said:


> i hate to agree but yeah i even have heard the argument you can pull of the same low end gush a low f has with a standerd tuned fender strat then agean  anyways i was told by dcgl and the proguitarshop only 50 c-8s were made


 
Thats seems a bit wierd. I was to understand they were part of the new 09 lineup. I guess if it ends up being rare mine wont lose its value too much if I decide to sell it later on.


----------



## somn (Jan 15, 2009)

Galius said:


> Thats seems a bit wierd. I was to understand they were part of the new 09 lineup. I guess if it ends up being rare mine wont lose its value too much if I decide to sell it later on.



what tuning are you gunning for on the hell raiser? i dont know what ill tune mine to since its shorter than others 8s i was going for there 7 string till i saw the c-8


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 15, 2009)

somn said:


> i hate to agree but yeah i even have heard the argument you can pull of the same low end gush a low f has with a standerd tuned fender strat then agean  anyways* i was told by dcgl and the proguitarshop only 50 c-8s were made *



 that pisses me off if it is true. Iguess its back to GASing for either the Ibanez or the SC-608B


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 15, 2009)

If there were only 50, I'd imagine it's just a trial run to see how they sell and what people think about them before they make more.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 15, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> If there were only 50, I'd imagine it's just a trial run to see how they sell and what people think about them before they make more.



I still might get either the LTD or the Ibanez though


----------



## whisper (Jan 15, 2009)

Elysian said:


> another 8 string model that doesn't appear to widen the gap between the lower horn and the fretboard... do these companies even care for who might play them, or do they just figure they'll only play on the low F# below the 12th fret?




Totally agree. 
I mean, that guitar is HOT! - but bad design. I play a C7+ and it's the same design issue.


----------



## Galius (Jan 15, 2009)

somn said:


> what tuning are you gunning for on the hell raiser? i dont know what ill tune mine to since its shorter than others 8s i was
> going for there 7 string till i saw the c-8


 
Im just going to tune it as it was made for. Its longer than some of the lower end ESPs (ESP 25.5, Schecter 26.5, Ibanez 27)and only 1/2 in shorter than the Ibanez 2228s. Sometimes people get too worked up over the 8s that arent as long as the Agiles. I can see how the longer would be better but I played one of the shorter scale ESPs at a local shop and it wasnt bad at all. Plus my Damien 7 is the same scale length as the C-8 and the action and string tension are awesome. I can only imagine that if for some reason the F string feels a bit sloppy (which i doubt since the 25.5 ESP wasnt even that bad) then I will just buy a heavier string to go with my regular 7 string set. I am still hoping to get an Agile as soon as I can though.


----------



## daos_27 (Jan 21, 2009)

foreverburn said:


> If they make this in a lefty I will likely buy one as my first 8. I am in school (working towards network engineer degree) and cannot afford to throw $3000 at The Illustrated Luthier right now. I will eventually get an 8 from him, but it looks like the Hellraiser C8 is going to be my first 8 if they in fact put it out in lefty. That would be a smart move on their part too because neither Ibanez nor ESP (to my knowledge) have lefty 8s.
> 
> The fact that it is 26.5 doesn't really bother me. Mahogany I think is a great choice of wood for an 8 simply because it resonates lows SO WELL. I do however think that if you are going to use mahogany for the body wood that it is a MUST to put a maple top on it to give it a nice natural top end. I owned an EPI LP back in the day, which was mahogany w/flame maple top and when I put a JB in the bridge that guitar completely changed in tone. I've never owned a guitar that sounded so good since.
> 
> ...


 

I hear your pain buddy! I'm a lefty too and i have been tracking down an 8 string lefty but there is nothing the best option is a halo custom made 8 string which you could get for as little as 1,500 USD but you will need to pay up front and wait 6 months for it :-( 

It really does not look like schecter are releasing a lefty 8 anytime soon either as the right handed 8 is not even on their website which has just been updated with all the 2009 models...

It looks like the Hellraiser 8 was just a prototype to see how they will sell to start with... And due there choice of a crappy hipshot bridge i dont think they will do that good... 

I wish they could just use an 8 string Kahler i know they dont use kahler and only the floyd rose and licensed floyds... but come on a kahler would be the next best thing if not better! I personally prefer the Kahler and this is the bridge that halo use on their guitars including 8, 9 and 10 string models! Plus Kahler even make their 8 string bridges in left hand! 

Therefore a Kahler trem on a schecter guitar would be very fitting considering they are both well known for accomdating for the poor neglected lefty's...

Anyway i have started wrighting a short story here so would have to leave at this... Ps i wish guitar manufacturers started using the N-tune built in guitar tuning system that halo use! its freaking amazing and it works as a Low Battery Indicator when use in conjunction with EMG's! Totally awesome!!! Anyway check out 
www.haloguitars.com



Come on Lefty 8's!! There is a huge market for 7's now so lets push the left hand 8's! Someone should start a petition if anyone knows of any let me know!
Cheers~

Pps. I have a lefty 007 elite up for sale its on ebay at the moment but im in Australia. Though i will ship internationally if you keen enough to pay the shipping considering the exchange rate is so high for you at the moment it may not be that expensive... I also have 2 other lefty 7's and some 6's up for sale to! You may need to go to www.ebay.com.au to find them...


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 21, 2009)

daos_27 said:


> Totally awesome!!! Anyway check out
> www.haloguitars.com



why are you posting a bunch of post telling us to check out halo guitars?

and why does it seem like your trying to sell Halo guitars now?


----------



## Galius (Jan 21, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> I still might get either the LTD or the Ibanez though


 
I dunno man. Unless you get the SC signature LTD the scale length is the shortest of the 8 strings. I couldnt bring myself to get he Ibanez though.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 21, 2009)

Galius said:


> I dunno man. Unless you get the SC signature LTD the scale length is the shortest of the 8 strings. I couldnt bring myself to get he Ibanez though.



yeah I was talking about the SC8 not the FM408/418.  I guess I would just have to get over my hatred for that inlay though.  But I have played the Ibanez and I loved it. so if I don't get the SC8 and never have a chance to play one then I might be ok 
but I am liking the spec on the SC more


----------



## Galius (Jan 21, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> yeah I was talking about the SC8 not the FM408/418.  I guess I would just have to get over my hatred for that inlay though.  But I have played the Ibanez and I loved it. so if I don't get the SC8 and never have a chance to play one then I might be ok
> but I am liking the spec on the SC more


 
I know what you mean...having the SC inlay on it is kinda lame. I would be OK with most sig guitars if they didnt have that stuff on them.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 21, 2009)

Galius said:


> I know what you mean...having the SC inlay on it is kinda lame. I would be OK with most sig guitars if they didnt have that stuff on them.



I could get along with teh "S" but the RC i have no use for  my last name starts with an S, thats way, BUT Lacuna Coil both use the SC-607B for there stuff at least they do on the new cd Kieizi or something lol Karma Code  I dont know the name but I have the cd  that is sad.


----------

